# Rocky Patel Decade Robusto Cigar Review - Fine, not great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very well made, notes of pepper at start and warms to black tea and some char. But nothing particularly memorable to me. Not my first choice, but a...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Robusto Cigar Review - Fine, not great


----------

